# Anyone have some cool wide angle photos to share?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There was an article in the last Outdoor Photog about a dude who is using wide angle lenses to - out of all things - take wildlife pictures. Pretty cool stuff!

http://stefanounterthiner.com/photo-stories/161-crested-black-macaque.html

It is difficult to take good wa shots. If you have straight lines like buildings and such, it is hard to get them to look right. Like in your second image, everything seems to be about to slip and fall.  

The other thing is, to prevent boredom, you should always have something special in the foreground, which depending on how wide the lens is might have to be awfully close.

Keep practicing! roud:


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Those are some funny looking monkeys! Did the article let you know any of the technical details? He would of had to get real close to get those shots! Good tip about the foreground. 

I just thought it looked cool but now that you say, it does look like everything's about to slide off the edge, lol. It's because I tilted the camera. Here's another shot with the camera level along with the tilted photo:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yup, makes a giant difference! :biggrin: Now you just need something interesting in the foreground (really close to the camera). Then remove some of the barrel distortion, and bingo.

I am yearning for the Tamron 8-16. Hehe. But it is not cheap and it's not a lens I would be using much.

Regarding the article, there wasn't much technical info, but they mentioned that he would spend extended periods with his subjects to get really close. Check out Fred, that's a good example where the fox was probably almost sniffing the camera.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

He's definitely got a lot of great animal shots!

I haven't seen the Tamron 8-16mm (can't even find any info online) so I don't know if it's the same but the Sigma 8-16mm has a really fish eyed lens that sticks out so you can't use traditional filters and you have to have a special lens cap that slides over it. Plus it was about $200 more than I paid for the 10-20mm with the quicker F stop.

How's this, I think I've removed all distortion along w/ original for comparison:


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Theses are pretty old. I really need to get my driver's license so I can go out and shoot.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice.

Duh, I mean the Sigma, not Tamron. One of them things. :redface:

You are right about the bulbous front element. But the IQ and wide-ness are right.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool shots, what camera/lens do you use?

I ventured into the front yard and snapped some pics of our Japanese Maple. I love the colors! I haven't edited the photos at all, just re-sized. The first was shot at 14mm and the second 10mm. I know the second isn't totally in focus but I like it like that.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a Tokina 11-16mm on my nikon. The wide angle with definitely accentuate poor planning with pictures and often my feet are in the image when I am looking down. haha. I will post pics soon.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

lol, I noticed my feet in a couple too. It's amazing how much can fit in the lens!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

I love wide-angles... and especially ultra-wide angles. Ever since going FX, Ive dearly missed the UW perspective... keeping an eye out for an affordable 14-24/2.8  

I think the key for taking wide-angles is to avoid flat images by giving a foreground that allows you a sense of scale and provides a unique perspective for an otherwise common scene. They represent an incredibly versatile tool. 

Here's a view of the Leaning Tower that you rarely see, taken with the D40+12-24f4. I really miss that lens. 


Leaning Tower of Pisa by ChyLn, on Flickr

A few taken with the D300 + 10.5mm fisheye. That was a gem of a lens, sharp and so compact. The key to wide-angle is that you always want to make sure that there's something that gives you a frame of reference for the rest of the shot. 


Sunset in Boston by ChyLn, on Flickr


Captivated by ChyLn, on Flickr

This bird was maybe 3 feet away from me when I took the picture.

Fish-eye does BiF 2 by ChyLn, on Flickr

Since getting my D700, my widest lens is now my 20/4, super sharp and the most compact lens I have. I take it with me on all my trips and it is probably one of my most used lenses after the 58/1.2. 

Aurora Borealis in Iceland 









Slap a K1 extension ring on it and suddenly you have a sharp, wide-perspective lens with narrow depth of field and bokeh, bokeh. 









Wide-angles: Not just for landscapes!!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

All great shots but I like the first and third most.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

toofazt said:


> Cool shots, what camera/lens do you use?


These three were taken with a 5d classic and a 17-40. Thanks for the hygro btw.


----------

